# Lomography



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I've recently started getting into the whole ethos of Lomography and had bought a cheap Smena 8m camera. I took these on slide film and had it cross-processed to exaggerate the colours and add more contrast.

Here's a link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 667316149/


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

these are so cool...


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah some of them are very nice. Cool id to use such camera.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice one 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I HEART LOMOGRAPHY!!!!!

You are so cool. would love to get one of those cameras. do you have a fish-eye one?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

If you go on ebay, you can pick up a cheap camera like mine, which cost me about ?8 before shipping. Lomo Compacts, as desirable as they are, are seiously overpriced on the Lomography website -- about ?150 and are selling my Smena 8m for about ?60. But...That kind of photography doesn't have to be restricted to those particular cameras, there are Holgas (which I think you can get a fisheye lens for) which are all plastic, including the lens!. Also there are the Diana cameras which The White Stripes have a limited edition camera. But if you want a Lomo, the one I bought has a good quality contrasty lens, so the images are quite vivid in colour with nice inky blacks. Especially if you use slide film and cross-process like I did in those shots. Bear in mind that they are very cheap, so try to get a backup camera, which is what I'm going to do.

Here's a couple of links

Smena 8m

http://cgi.ebay.com/SMENA-8M-Famous-rus ... 286.c0.m14

Lomo LC-A Compact

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-LOMO-LC-A-LK-A ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet!  will check them out.

I have a flickr site too. Is it okay if i add you?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Absolutely! I'll have some more posted up soon..


----------

